# Fragen zu Hailea Ultra Titan 2000?!



## unti20 (26. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

hätte Interesse an diesem Wasserchiller (Durchlaufkhler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Klteleistung ))

Da ich nun meine 2 GTX480 nun auch mit Wasser kühlen möchte, da meine 2 Triple Radis gerade so für meine i7 920 @ 1,38 V @ 4,2 GHz ausreicht im Sommer.
Da mich die von Aquatuning berechnten Komponenten locker an die 450 Euro kosten würden... habe ich mir überlegt nicht mein komplettes System auf einen Wasserchiller umzurüsten (aufgrund späterer kompatiblität mit weiteren Hochleistungskomponenten OC usw. )

Doch hätte ich ein paar Fragen an euch die mir persönlich Kopfzerbrechen bereiten, da ich nicht der oberkenner im Umgang mit Wasserkühlungskreisläufen bin, sowie noch keine Erfahrungen mit so niedrigen Temperaturen gemacht habe.


Nun zu den Fragen:
1. Muss man auf eine spezielle Ausrichtung (sprich Aufbau) des Kreislaufes achten?
2. Wie stark muss die Pumpe sein? denn laut der Beschreibung werden 2000l/h benötigt ? Gibt es überhaupt so eine Pumpe?
3. Da es ja Temperaturbedingt zu Kondetswasserbildung führen kann, wollte ich fragen ob es kompliziert ist die Sockel und Grafikkartenkühler usw. abzuschirmen, damit diese Effekt nicht auftritt (wie schon erwähnt bin ich Neueinsteiger und habe keine Erfahrung)
4. Wie sieht es mit Dauerbetrieb aus? 
5. Ist die Lautstärke sehr hoch? Habe leider keinen Test bei Youtube gefunden wo die Lautstärke gemessen wurde.  (derzeit sind 12 Ultrakaze von Scythe bei 1500 rpm ca. am laufen, welche meine Wakü kühlen, ist das leiser oder lauter)


Hoffe ihr könnt mir die Fragen beantworten, bin echt ein wenig überfragt, was sich mehr lohnt...

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten 


Mein System noch:
- i7 920 @ 4,4 GHz @ 1,38 V
- GTX480 SLI System (Sollte natürlich später extrem OCt werden )
- Gigabyte EX58 Extreme 

eigentlich sollen nur diese Komponenten gekühlt werden, HDDs usw müssen ohne Kühlung auskommen 


Gruß Markus


----------



## der8auer (26. August 2010)

1. Nein
2. Eine Laing Ultra reicht auf jeden Fall
3. Ich würde immer 1-2 °C über Raumtemperatur bleiben. Reicht für 24/7 locker aus und du hast keine Probleme mit Kondenswasser
4. Sollte kein Problem sein
5. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Alriin (26. August 2010)

Ja, und da der8auer es vergessen hat:

Schließe dich doch unserem Overclocking-Team auf HWBOT News an. 

Leute mit solcher Monster-Hardware können wir immer gebrauchen. Wir sind selbst auch alle so "krank".


----------



## unti20 (26. August 2010)

@ Alriin

sehr gerne  
"Krank" würde ich uns jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen  sondern eher Technikbegeisterte die gerne mal viel ausgeben xD



ja also das mit dem Kondetswasser stört mich schon gewaltig, ist es denn leicht alles mit isoliermaterial abzukleben?
Denn bei 1-2 °C unter Raumtemperatur, da kann ich mir für den Preis auch gleich ne neue Wakü kaufen bzw. ne 3te GTX^^

Ich möcht schon gern die 4°C die das Teil packt dauerhaft halten können... und dann die CPU noch auf 4,4 bzw. 4,6 GHz takten, bzw. die GTXen auch schön overvolten, damit die nochmal 20% mehr pro Karte raushauen... wenn ich mir die heutigen Games wie Just Cause 2 (allem auf Max + 3D Vision + Full HD) dann ist das auch bitter nötig, denn bei diesen Einstellungen in  dem Spiel z.B. läuft mein SLI gespann auf schönen 100% und es laggt^^

Also was sollte ich beim Kauf eines solchen Kühler beachten?


----------



## der8auer (26. August 2010)

Du kannst schon alles abkleben. In dem Fall wäre aber Isolationslack noch besser. Dazu sei gesagt, dass sich das Armaflex (So nennt sich das Isolationsmaterial) im Prinzip nicht mehr entfernen lässt wenn du es verklebst. Dann kannst die Hardware nur schwer irgendwann wiederverkaufen. 

Denke der Nutzen ist zu klein um das dauerhaft zu machen.

@ Alriin: Natürlich  Habe ich vergessen  Also rein ins Team mit dir, unti20


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. August 2010)

informier dich vorm kauf am besten ausreichend über die dinger.
großer kritikpunkt ist das verbaute thermostat. soblad die temperatur 1°C abweicht vom sollwert springt das teil an. für den konzipierten einsatzzweck, nämlich das temperieren von aquarien ist das ausreichend, da dort keine extreme wärmequelle vorhanden ist.
mit dem computer heizt du da aber mit ein paar hundert watt. dies führt dazu, dass das teil in sehr kurzen abständen anläuft und killt somit mit der zeit den verdichter.
es macht sinn einen chiller mit vernünftigem thermostat zu kaufen wo man die "hysterese" also die abweichung die man haben möchte vom sollwert selbst einstellen kann. bei nur 1°C hysterese bringt auch ein großer wasserbehälter keine besserung.


----------



## Asbasnowe (28. Oktober 2010)

macht es eigentlich sinn vor den chiller noch nen radiator noch zusätzlich zu betreiben?


----------



## der8auer (28. Oktober 2010)

Nein, da das Ziel eines Chillers ist unter die Raumtemperatur zu kommen. Mit dem Radiator wärmst du dann nur den Kreislauf...


----------



## Asbasnowe (28. Oktober 2010)

oh ok, sind die vorteile deutlich spürbar wenn man diese mit einer wakü mit radiator vergleicht?


----------

